# Need help with 1980s Penncrest sewing machine



## HoofPick

I was recently gifted the sewing machine my mom received as her wedding present in 1987. It's a JC Penny Penncrest 2601 and made in Japan. The manual is missing and I can't seem to find any information online about it. Before anyone says google it, I've spent DAYS looking and contacting sewing shops. The only manuals are for different models that don't look similar. Is anyone familiar with one of these? 

My mom showed me how to do a straight stitch, reverse and thread the bobbin. That is all she could really help me with since it's been 15+ years since she has done any projects. It has quite a few different stitches and even does buttons. I'm just not sure how to access everything. 

It is currently in the shop getting its first tune-up in over 15 years, maybe ever. The tech said it was a Singer made but Penncrest branded machine and Singer never put one out that looked like it. 























I haven't figured out what the H L toggle does. The 1 2 tab will lift up but wants to be in the lower position. Under the second knob it says stretch stitch. I'm thinking I need to match color? with the knob in the pic below to change the stitch. The lever will slide and stay to either side. The current settings were giving me a straight stitch.


----------



## Gabesgram75

Just a thought, the H/L switch might be an adjustment for your machine speed. My New Home, which is from that same time period has a switch similiar to yours. Maybe if you could find a manual for a Singer of that era, it would give you some idea of the other functions. Also, ask your repair tech, if he can work the machine, he should have some knowledge of the various buttons.

Good luck


----------



## Belfrybat

It's a standard class 15 and is probably a workhorse. Your repair guy will be able to teach you the functions and also show you the oiling points. I recommend you PM Macybaby -- she's not on here much anymore but collects vintage machines. She might be able to match you up with one similar where you can get a manual.
You might want to consider joining the Quilting Board (quiltingboard.com) and asking in the vintage machine section. Macybaby hangs out there quite a bit plus there are several vintage machine "experts".


----------



## HoofPick

Gabesgram75 thanks I'll try it out when I get the machine back from the shop. 
Belfrybat I've been told it was supposed to be a workhorse of a machine. Thank you for the suggestion on the forum and who to contact. 

I got an off vibe from the tech while I was dropping it off. I don't know if he was rushed or what but he was a little short/dismissive of my questions. I'm just getting started with sewing so I need novice level instruction.


----------



## Macybaby

It's very rare to find a sewing repair shop that has people that know/care about older machines. Most often they will try to tell you it's broken and not worth fixing. However your machine is "new" enough it may have plastic part inside that are broken and not replaceable. Most often they just need a good cleaning and they'll work fine. Yours does have a built in cam stack, and that is one of the most common parts to be plastic and cracked. 

http://www.victoriansweatshop.com/

THis is a better place to ask for help than on QB. 

The repair person telling you it was made by "singer" shows how much he didn't know. I'm going to assume it has a front loading bobbin because of the front cover plate, so then it would not be like a Singer 15 which has a side loading bobbin. But it most likely does take a class 15 bobbin.

One other item, I do not see a needle position lever, and by the picture, this is most likely a LEFT HOMING machine. Something to keep in mind if you want to make quilts or buy attachments for it.


----------



## HoofPick

Macybaby thank you for the reply. I'll jump on that forum too. The bobbin does load from the front. I'm not sure what you mean by needle position lever. What should I look for when I get it back? If it is a left homing machine what does that mean for quilting? I'm totally new to sewing.


----------



## Belfrybat

Left homing means the needle comes down on the left rather than center. For quilting where you need an accurate 1/4" seam, you'll probably need to use a guide to mark the seam rather than a 1/4" foot. That is what I do on two vintage machines I have. I like a product called "Sewing Edge Vinyl Stop". https://www.missouriquiltco.com/sho...ic/-/qtools-sewing-edge-a-reusable-vinyl-stop

Some people just use masking or painters tape to mark the seam edge.


----------



## HoofPick

Belfrybat said:


> Left homing means the needle comes down on the left rather than center. For quilting where you need an accurate 1/4" seam, you'll probably need to use a guide to mark the seam rather than a 1/4" foot. That is what I do on two vintage machines I have. I like a product called "Sewing Edge Vinyl Stop". https://www.missouriquiltco.com/sho...ic/-/qtools-sewing-edge-a-reusable-vinyl-stop
> 
> Some people just use masking or painters tape to mark the seam edge.


Thank you for the explanation. I'll look at it when it comes back.


----------



## Barbgb

HoofPick said:


> I was recently gifted the sewing machine my mom received as her wedding present in 1987. It's a JC Penny Penncrest 2601 and made in Japan. The manual is missing and I can't seem to find any information online about it. Before anyone says google it, I've spent DAYS looking and contacting sewing shops. The only manuals are for different models that don't look similar. Is anyone familiar with one of these?
> 
> My mom showed me how to do a straight stitch, reverse and thread the bobbin. That is all she could really help me with since it's been 15+ years since she has done any projects. It has quite a few different stitches and even does buttons. I'm just not sure how to access everything.
> 
> It is currently in the shop getting its first tune-up in over 15 years, maybe ever. The tech said it was a Singer made but Penncrest branded machine and Singer never put one out that looked like it.
> 
> View attachment 60170
> View attachment 60171
> View attachment 60172
> 
> I haven't figured out what the H L toggle does. The 1 2 tab will lift up but wants to be in the lower position. Under the second knob it says stretch stitch. I'm thinking I need to match color? with the knob in the pic below to change the stitch. The lever will slide and stay to either side. The current settings were giving me a straight stitch.
> View attachment 60173


----------



## Barbgb

I copied my manual. I can't post it here because of the "3 posts" rule. If anyone wants it, post a reply and we'll work out how to get it to you.


----------



## HoofPick

Barbgb said:


> I copied my manual. I can't post it here because of the "3 posts" rule. If anyone wants it, post a reply and we'll work out how to get it to you.


I’d love a copy please.


----------



## SammySake

Barbgb said:


> I copied my manual. I can't post it here because of the "3 posts" rule. If anyone wants it, post a reply and we'll work out how to get it to you.


Hi Barbgb, I would really appreciate a copy of the manual as well. What’s the best way to do that? Thanks a bunch! I just got this machine yesterday and it seems to be working well but I’m at a loss for how to fully use it. Thank you!!!


----------



## Recycledcrafter

Barbgb said:


> I copied my manual. I can't post it here because of the "3 posts" rule. If anyone wants it, post a reply and we'll work out how to get it to you.


May I have access to the owners manual? 

Thank you


----------

